# certain / certains - prononciation & liaison



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il faut dénasaliser, en la prononcant, l'expression "certains hommes". Je savais qu'il fallait dénasaliser le déterminant "certain" lorsqu'il précède un nom. Ainsi _certain ami_, doit se prononcer (SERTENAMI). Si le déterminant est pluriel, faudrait-il aussi prononcer SERTENSAMIS, ou faire plutot la liaison en se gardant de maintenir ouverte la voyelle nasale:
_/sɛʁ.tɛ̃sa.mi/_
? Quelle est le principe qu'il faudrait en retenir?

Finalement, pouvez-vous me donner quelques exemples?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Yendred

La prononciation correcte est de maintenir la nasalisation.
La dénasalisation au singulier vient du fait que la liaison se fait avec le N : "certè-nami", alors qu'au pluriel, la liaison se fait avec le S. Au pluriel, la syllabe nasale "AIN" doit donc être conservée: "certain-zami"

Un autre exemple :
Un vilain élève --> vilè-nélèv
Des vilains élèves --> vilain-zélèv


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

*un certain âge*

comment faut-il prononcer cette phrase?

Du moment qu'il faut réaliser la liaison, le son ɛ̃ se transforme en ɛ?


Merci de votre aide


----------



## JeanDeSponde

C'est ce que disent les dictionnaires (on prononcerait _un certain âge_ comme on prononce _certaine_).
Je ne suis pas sûr de toujours pratiquer cette prononciation, ni de l'entendre toujours autour de moi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne me verrais pas faire autre chose que la liaison ni n'ai jamais entendu autre chose.

_certain âge_ → [sɛʁtɛn‿a:ʒ]

Si tu ne la pratiques pas, JDS, que dis-tu exactement ? Dirais-tu [sɛʁtɛ̃ a:ʒ] ?


----------



## ilie86

Ok, merci... je réalise moi aussi la liaison et je change la prononciation tout comme vous


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, ça m'arrive souvent je pense : _un "certin" ordre moral_ par exemple.
Tâchons de faire attention à ce qu'on entend autour de nous et dans les médias, et donnons ici nos résultats...


----------



## Paquita

Quand je prends le bus, la voix mélodieuse de l'ordinateur de bord prononce très nettement : "Prochai*ne* arrêt : mairie" avec une pause entre "prochaine" et "arrêt" 
"arrêt" est masculin tout comme "âge" ; "prochain arrêt" et "certain âge" ont les mêmes caractéristiques.


----------



## Wasabih

Je le prononce comme Maître Capello l'a indiqué : [sɛʁtɛn‿a:ʒ]
Mais il m'arrive de l'entendre avec la prononciation originelle de "certain" MAIS avec la liaison : [sɛʁtɛ̃‿a:ʒ]

Cela me surprend qu'on puisse ne pas marquer la liaison, d'autant plus dans l'annonce des arrêts de bus !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

J'ai dû mal m'exprimer : moi aussi je pratique toujours la liaison (et je l'entends toujours aussi, sauf détachement volontaire).
Mais je liaisonne avec la voyelle nasalisée.


----------



## Nanon

Pour ma part, je prononce toujours _certain _comme _certaine_, _prochain _comme _prochaine_... devant voyelle.

Dans l'annonce des arrêts de bus (cas très particulier), l'absence de liaison s'explique si les mots sont enregistrés un à un, le mot _prochain(e)_ pouvant aussi servir pour _prochaine desserte_, ou que sais-je encore. Mais la pause entre les deux mots se remarque parce qu'elle n'est pas naturelle à l'oreille. On sent tout de suite qu'il s'agit d'une machine...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nanon said:


> ...l'absence de liaison s'explique si les mots sont enregistrés un à un, le mot _prochain(e)_ pouvant aussi servir pour _prochaine desserte_, ou que sais-je encore. [...]. On sent tout de suite qu'il s'agit d'une machine...


Pas si sûr, Nanon : les groupes de mots sont le plus souvent enregistrés ensemble, pour simplifier le problème de l'intonation, dure à programmer.
Je pense qu'il y a une volonté de bien détacher les mots pour que la phrase reste la plus claire possible, compréhensible par un étranger qui peinerait à distinguer des mots trop liés (surtout dans le bruit ambiant d'un bus ou d'un métro).


----------



## Nanon

Pas sûre du contraire. Pour la SNCF, la fameuse Simone enregistre sûrement des groupes de mots et fait ça très bien, mais tous les programmes ne se valent pas .
Et je serais fort surprise que les annonces soient enregistrés en pensant aux étrangers ! Dans les grandes villes, peut-être.


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> J'ai dû mal m'exprimer : moi aussi je pratique toujours la liaison (et je l'entends toujours aussi, sauf détachement volontaire).
> Mais je liaisonne avec la voyelle nasalisée.


Ah ! tu me rassures !  Tu dis donc [sɛʁtɛ̃n‿a:ʒ]. Reste que c'est une prononciation inhabituelle pour moi…


----------



## Paquita

J'ai dû mal m'expliquer !!!

Dans mon bus, la "liaison" existe bel et bien... mais elle se fait *avant*, elle est collée à l'adjectif au lieu de véritablement relier adjectif et nom   
Au lieu de dire prochain *n*arrêt (ou prochainarrêt ou prochénaré) on dit prochaine arrêt. et la distinction se fait ainsi entre prochain que le cnrtl écrit en phonétique p R O S e~ et le même mot avec sa liaison prochaine p R O S E n @

http://www.cnrtl.fr/morphologie/prochain

Un peu comme lorsque les humoristes imitaient Jacques Chirac : "ils son*te *... enthousiastes"
 (par exemple)


----------



## Nanon

Paquit&, j'avais bien compris « prochaine 

  arrêt » (soupir, en musique) .


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il y a d'autres mots se dénasalisant en liaison (_plein, bon_ et quelques autres) mais il semble difficile de trouver une logique : pourquoi _on_ se dénasalise-t-il dans _bon_ami_ (et moi aussi je dénasalise toujours), mais pas dans _son_ami_...? Et dénasalise-ton dans le cas de _vilain_enfant_ ? (moi non).
_Un ancien_ami_ - je dénasalise, comme dans _plein_emploi_.


Je tombe sur ce fil relatif à la nasalisation (Etymologie et histoire du langage - désolé, c'est en anglais...) ou la question survient de savoir si une voyelle nasale est phonémique.
CapnPrep dit que non, se fondant sur l'inexistence du son /ṼN/ ("nous avons /bo/ _beau_, /bOn/ _bonne_, et/bÕ/ _bon_, mais pas /bÕn/.)
TitTornade dit alors ceci sur la séparation en phonèmes :





TitTornade said:


> Je prends un autre exemple avec une liaison (le point /./ sépare les syllabes):
> - _prochain_ /pRoʃẽ/ + _arrêt _/aRɛ/ = /pRo.ʃẽn.a.Rɛ/ ou /pRo.ʃẽ.na.Rɛ/??
> - _prochaine_ /pRoʃɛn/ + _arête_ /aRɛt/ = /pRo.ʃɛn.a.Rɛt/ ou /pRo.ʃɛ.na.Rɛt/ ??
> Est-ce-que ẽ est un phonème ? Dans les deux transcriptions phonétiques (soulignées), oui !


Il semble bien que lui aussi garde la nasalisation pendant la liaison !
Puis, au #20, Sokol explique (très logiquement) pourquoi les règles de la phonétique devrait dénasaliser la voyelle en situation de liaison...


----------



## tpfumefx

"- _prochain /pRoʃẽ/ + arrêt /aRɛ/ = /pRo.ʃẽn.a.Rɛ/ ou /pRo.ʃẽ.na.Rɛ/??"

Il s'agit alors d'une d_é_nasalisation partielle ?_


----------



## itka

Pour moi, lorsque la nasalisation est conservée lors d'une liaison de ce type, cela manifeste un accent du sud-ouest. Exactement comme dans la prononciation du mot "année" : [an-née] (pardon pour l'API dont je ne dispose pas !)
En français standard, toutes les voyelles nasales sont toujours dénasalisées lors d'une liaison, il me semble.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

itka said:


> En français standard, toutes les voyelles nasales sont toujours dénasalisées lors d'une liaison, il me semble.


Beh non - _un_ami, son_ami_...
Par ailleurs, la TLF, qui signale la dénasalisation en liaison pour _certain, vain_, _bon_, ne précise rien pour _prochain, plein_ ou _vilain_.


----------



## itka

Mais justement, _un_ami, son_ami_, sont bien dénasalisés ! Et c'est la même chose pour _prochain, plein_ ou _vilain_. Du moins en français standard. Après chacun prononce comme il veut...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ou je ne comprends pas ce que signifie "dénasalisé", ou mon français est loin d'être standard.
Je prononce _bonne_ami_ mais, dans _son cahier_ et _son_ami_ j'ai toujours la même prononciation pour "son". Et pareil pour _un_homme_ et _un chat_...


----------



## tpfumefx

itka said:


> Mais justement, _un_ami, son_ami_, sont bien dénasalisés ! Et c'est la même chose pour _prochain, plein_ ou _vilain_. Du moins en français standard. Après chacun prononce comme il veut...




Parlez-vous de quelle dénasalisation ? (total ou partielle) 

Veuillez le préciser s.v.p 

Moi, je prononce un_ami [ɛ̃-na-mi] dénasalisation partielle.

Mais, y a aussi un_ami [y-na-mi]  dénasalisation total.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dénasaliser revient à supprimer le tilde (~) de la voyelle, autrement dit transformer [ɔ̃] en [ɔ], respectivement [ɛ̃] en [ɛ].

_certain_ [sɛʁtɛ̃] → _certain âge_ [sɛʁtɛn‿α:ʒ]
_prochain_ [pʁɔʃɛ̃] → _prochain arrêt_ [pʁɔʃɛn‿aʁɛ]
_bon_ [bɔ̃] → _bon ami_ [bɔn‿ami]

Quoi qu'il en soit, _son_ et _un_ sont des déterminants et non des adjectifs qualificatifs. Les règles de liaison ne sont donc pas les mêmes :

_son_ [sɔ̃] → _son ami_ [sɔ̃n‿ami]
_un_ [œ̃] → _un ami_ [œ̃n‿ami]


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Mais la prononciation n'est pas une affaire de grammaire, mais d'usage, non...?
Itka dénasalise tout — pour une raison d'usage (qui peut différer entre Jean et Itka), ou pour une raison grammaticale qui diffèrerait de Maître à Itka...?
J'avoue peu comprendre une explication selon laquelle "un déterminant se dénasalise, mais pas un adjectif".


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> J'avoue peu comprendre une explication selon laquelle "un déterminant se dénasalise, mais pas un adjectif".


Je parlais en fait justement d'usage, en tout cas en français dit « standard »…


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pardon M'Cap, j'ai effectivement mal interprété ta remarque. La présence ou non de la dénasalisation dépend de la nature (déterminant vs adjectif), tout comme la présence ou non d'une liaison en dépend aussi, et ce, pour des raisons d'usage et non de grammaire.
La BDL est assez intéressante sur le sujet et, pour la résumer, la situation n'est pas simple...
Bien d'accord avec Itka : chacun prononce comme il veut. 
Je me sens moins bête de ne pas toujours dénasaliser _certain_...


----------



## limettier

Bonjour, dans ce cas de "certains amis" ou "certains élèves" la liaison est-elle obligatoire ou peut-elle être facultative?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Yendred

La liaison est obligatoire.


----------



## jekoh

Au singulier, la liaison en N n'entraîne pas forcément la dénasalisation de la voyelle.


----------

